# my tanks



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

55 gal cornerhttp://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12704&d=1352609957&thumb=1&stc=1 bowfront with Kessil A350W led for lighting

120 reef with 2 http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12705&d=1352609984&thumb=1&stc=1Kessil A350 W LEDs


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

awesome! turtle coffee table too good!


----------



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah, I bought that coffee table tank off Roger close to 20 yrs ago when he was Perky's pets.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You have beautiful tanks Burgess but need a better camera to take pics that do the fish & corals justice.

Should I send over Felicia to take some pics for you:bigsmile:


----------



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> You have beautiful tanks Burgess but need a better camera to take pics that do the fish & corals justice.
> 
> Should I send over Felicia to take some pics for you:bigsmile:


sure, I'm sure she takes a lot better pictures than me. I suck... ( taken with my old blackberry.) 
I've got a better digital camera, but being so old school, don't know how to download the pics to the computer. LOL


----------

